# movies for halloween at walmart



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

wal-mart allways has a bin of movies for halloween,but do you guys have the same problem i do. which is you have every damn film all ready? i think the halloween bins are for the person that only buys horror films at that time of year. not that there bad films at all. i just get all excited go to the bin and find no matter how far i dig,i fiond nothing i don't have.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, I have had that problem before .. I actually don't look there that often anymore for that reason. Once in a great while you might find something good .. I did once, got home .. went to watch it and was the edited version


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I hate those ****ing bins, don't get me wrong you'll find some good movies for $5 in there from time to time but I hate wading thru the white trash to get to the bin only to dig into it like it's a pig troff (sp?). If Wal Mart actually cared about their customers (Which they don't) they'd arrange the films better than that.

~~Bill~~


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

wal-fart{yes i spelled wal-fart}gets pissed at me,cause i'll take a cart back to the bin and fill it up. i found if there are any good films ,their at the bottem of the bin. hell iit bets trying to hold the stacks back as you look.i have found a few good dvd in the bin thour the years,so i keep looking. why wal-fart dont put an empty bin next to it so folks can shovel the disk around beats me.

by the way has anyone been in wal-fart when evrybody gets together and clapsthe hands and do like exersices? its a cult!


----------

